# Thermal Element kit



## patrol21 (Jan 5, 2009)

New to the forum....have a quick question. I have a 2000 pathfinder and have a leak in the Thermo choke Element (throttle body) which I have ordered and should receive in the next few days. Looks fairly straight forward to replace but any inside tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

just be sure that all your connections are put back.


----------



## patrol21 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Dave,

Just looking at the unit on the car and a scematic, it looks realy straight forward. Looks like the intake needs to be removed along with the powersteering res, just to make room. Once those are out of the way, it looks like the spring assembly and armature needs to be removed to get the unit out of the throttle body. My question is that once these are out of the way, there only looks to be a small face plate with one screw holding this into the throttle body whcih as this unit is under pressure, I find hard to believe. Since I don't have the new part in hand yet, the only thing I can think of is that it's possibly threaded. I would also think there has to be some kind of o-ring or at least a flange washer. Anyhow, let me know if I'm on the right track. It's cold in upstate NY this time of year and anything I can do to cut down the time under the hood is apprciated!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I would think it would be straight forward as well, I've never done one though. and yes I would think there would be a gasket or o-ring.


----------



## Pathfinder2002 (Feb 27, 2010)

patrol21 said:


> New to the forum....have a quick question. I have a 2000 pathfinder and have a leak in the Thermo choke Element (throttle body) which I have ordered and should receive in the next few days. Looks fairly straight forward to replace but any inside tips would be greatly appreciated.


Patrol21- I have a Pathfinder 2002 with a similar problem. Can you share with me if you fix your pathfinder, how did you proceed, and some hints you could provide to me. I will appreciated your help on this matter.

Thanks,
patfinder2002


----------



## Pathfinder2002 (Feb 27, 2010)

dvdswanson said:


> I would think it would be straight forward as well, I've never done one though. and yes I would think there would be a gasket or o-ring.


Hi I am copying you the information I just send to Patrol21; the recommendation of both of you will be of value to me to replace the thermo unit.

_" I have a Pathfinder 2002 with a similar problem. Can you share with me if you fix your pathfinder, how did you proceed, and some hints you could provide to me. I will appreciated your help on this matter."_
Thanks,
patfinder2002

Thank you,

pathfinder 2002


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it comes with a o-ring on it, just make sure you get it installed before it expands or it becomes a headach....


----------



## Pathfinder2002 (Feb 27, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> it comes with a o-ring on it, just make sure you get it installed before it expands or it becomes a headach....


Thank you for your answer. Just two additional questions: The only thing that I have is the cooland leak, do I need to replace the Thermal element kit, or I could kust change the o-ring. And second, do I need to add any additive to avoid future leaks, or the thermal unit seal by it self? Thank you again for your support.

Regards,

Pathfinder 2002


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the thermo element or "wax kit" pushs the fast idle cam, when they go out, it causes high idle. If your is just leaking, you might try to find a o-ring, but you would have to keep it (thermo element) compressed. It might be easier to change out the whole thing... less down time (if you have to try and match up the o-ring, I know Nissan does not offer it separately.


----------

